# GeForce GT1030 sleeps after a while and doesn't awake with KVM-switch



## Morta (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi,
I have this nvidia card and the card is running so far.


> vgapci1@pci0:25:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1d01 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x85f4
> vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
> device     = 'GP108 [GeForce GT 1030]'
> class      = display
> subclass   = VGA


The HDMI output of this card goes to a KVM HDMI Switch from Delock. So far so good. Is working at boot but sleeps after a while and can't awake again the HDMI Output. The Keyboard is working. How I can force the graphic card to give always a signal?

Thanks for inputs

Cheers
Morta


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2022)

Is it running X? Then you could try and turn off DPMS to see if that helps.


----------



## Morta (Jun 9, 2022)

No X.Org and No Desktop environment. Only the shell!


----------

